# Overheard in the supermarket...



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

A young couple, looking at writing and drawing materials, the man says to the woman:

"I can't wait for her to draw me her first picture"

I cried all the way home. It's one of those things, you know? No, one's ever drawn me a picture, and they never will.


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

emmag huni    

these are for you babe                           

Bib xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma, 

No wisdom, just a big hug on its way to you. You're incredibly strong and its ok to have a moment....

Big, big luv, 

MM xxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Emmag

Hey honey. Poop! In fact big piles of poop!


 

Life is not flippin fair!

As MM said it IS ok to have a moment, in fact have several if you need them.  

Vicki
x


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh emmag thats one of them creep up and hit you right where it hurts moments.   Big hug to you chuck

Janex


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh Emmag



Thats brought a great big lump to my throat. What a massive bite on the bum moment there for you honey, I'm so sorry it upset you so.

Tons of love
Emcee xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Dear Emma,

Just to let you know we are all feeling for you.....These can be the hardest moments to bear can't they?

Love to you,

Jq xxx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

Dearest Emmag,

 

It is just impossible to prepare ourselves for things like that. No words of wisdom, just  

Solitaire
xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

(((((Emma))))) I hope she draws her first picture on their wallpaper (!)  
Bernie xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Myownangel said:


> (((((Emma))))) I hope she draws her first picture on their wallpaper (!)
> Bernie xxx


Cheeky! That made me laugh out loud! Thank you x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Myownangel said:


> (((((Emma))))) I hope she draws her first picture on their wallpaper (!)
> Bernie xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Heh heh heh! (Muttly laugh)
Bernie x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Reminders are everywhere.
I want to scream to all people talking about babies, children, grandchildren to shut up and stop hurting me.
But they are talking normally about normal things (to them) and they know nothing about how it hurts me.

These moments are a private pain that is so weird to describe. A big hug.


----------

